# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Разработчики PHPMailer исправили критическую уязвимость

## olejah

Разработчики PHPMailer исправили критическую уязвимость, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для выполнения произвольного кода. Об этом в воскресенье сообщил исследователь.

PHPMailer считается самым популярным в мире классом PHP для создания и отправки электронной почты, он насчитывает миллионы установок. PHPMailer используется несколькими крупными проектами с открытым исходным кодом: WordPress, Drupal, 1CRM, SugarCRM, Yii и Joomla.

Исследователь Давид Голунски (Dawid Golunski) из Legal Hackers обнаружил, что в PHPMailer содержится серьезный недостаток, которому MITRE был присвоен идентификатор CVE-2016-10033.

Уязвимость в PHPMailer может эксплуатироваться удаленным, неавторизованым злоумышленником для выполнения произвольного кода в контексте пользователя веб-сервера. Эксплуатация этой бреши может привести к компрометации веб-приложения.

Голунски не раскрывает технические подробности уязвимости, но говорит, что она может эксплуатироваться с помощью компонентов веб-сайтов, например, регистрационные формы, формы обратной связи и функции сброса пароля, которые используют уязвимую версию PHPMailer для отправки электронной почты.

Эта уязвимость была исправлена разработчиками PHPMailer 24 декабря с выпуском версии 5.2.18. Все предыдущие версии являются уязвимыми.

Голунски утверждает, что разработал эксплоит, использующий найденную им брешь в безопасности. Эксперт обещает выпустить видео, демонстрирующее работу эксплоита. Но произойдет это не раньше, чем пользователи получат шанс обновить веб-приложение, закрыв уязвимость.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

